# Freud Router Bit Package?



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

I purchased a Freud down spiral router bit (76-102) along with two other Freud bits from Amazon. This bit came in a polyethylene tube with no Freud logo anywhere while the other two came in typical Freud red and black package in hard octagonal plastic package. I thought all Freud bit came in Freud package, this down spiral bit in polyethylene tube looks fake or "wannabe Freud". Does anyone have similar experience?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Kitty! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel.

All of my Freud bits came in the red/black hard plastic case you mentioned. Does the suspect bit have the Freud logo on the shank? Not that that can't be duplicated but is it the same intensity, color, shape, size, etc. as your other bits?

David


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

No Freud logo on the shank ... looks very suspicious.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

So go back to Amazon and check the order. If it isn't by Freud then send it back. What I see for that bit is:


Freud 1/4" (Dia.) Down Spiral Bit with 1/4" Shank (76-102)
by Freud
4.2 out of 5 stars 50 customer reviews
List Price: $27.90
Price: $19.52 FREE One-Day & FREE Returns
You Save: $8.38 (30%)

Of course my shipping may be different as I'm a Prime member


BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums Kitty. If it is Freud it should have the logo on the shank. I do know that on some of their solid carbide bits it is harder to see the logo, normally the logo is a lighter color and I have noticed some are really hard to make out without the light reflecting just right. Might have to do with the power of the laser used to burn the logo.

Still sounds strange because of the packaging.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I have never gotten any Freud bits on Amazon. All of mine came in Freud cases and have Freud on them.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Most Freud bits I have bought have come in the typical box, but some have come with other packaging. I looked up this particular bit on the Amazon site and found the following, which makes me think it might be authentic. The product dimensions are the dimensions of the shipping container. Those shipped in the usual container show a Product Dimensions of, for example
2 x 3 x 5 inches.


Part Number	76-102
Item Weight	0.96 ounces
*Product Dimensions	3.9 x 0.8 x 0.8 inches*
California residents	Click here for Proposition 65 warning
Item model number	76-102
Size	Pack of 1
Style	1/4-Inch Diameter 2-Flute Down Spiral Router Bit with 1/4-Inch Shank
Material	Carbide
Item Package Quantity	1


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...methinks your Freud is a Fraud...

...and welcome to RF...you're gonna love it here...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks to everyone responded. I decided to return the bit since I don't see any logo on the package or on the shank. Nickp - I had to smile, "your Freud is a Fraud".


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I returned some Easy Wood Tools carbide cutters that I ordered the wrong size. The two cutters were stapled together and when Amazon got them back they only credited me for one. I have had similar "accounting" errors from Amazon two other times. So if they do not credit you properly let them know. 

Personally I am not a fan of "sets'. There are many companies that sell sets of router bits. If you think you will use them all it is a good deal. If you do not use half of the bits then you would be better off to buy just the bits you need.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a buy the good stuff as you need it guy. Freud sells in Home Depot and many of the common bits are there waiting for you to rescue them and put them to work. The more complex bits, such as door making kits, I prefer to buy either direct from Freud online, or to get from another maker--my favorite alternative is Sommerfeldtools.com. I also suggest you look up Marc Sommerfeld's videos on YouTube. He is a pretty skilled cabinet maker and his how to videos show really good technique using fairly simple methods. I think there are about a doqen of them now. You can get a video downloader app and save them to your computer for rpeat viewing. I often review them when making something because it's easy to forget the details.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Got the official word from Freud: 

_We do sell our solid carbide spiral bits in round plastic tubes, but it should have a label on the tube identifying it as a Freud product. There also should be an etching on the shank with our item number. If you don’t see a label on the tube, please send me a photo and I will let you know if it looks like the correct package – it is possible the label was removed.

Thank you,
Cliff Paddock
Freud Customer Service _


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

Cliff - Thank you for the info. I sent the bit back for refund, I didn't take a picture before I did. There was no Freud logo or item number on the shank. 

The Wall Street Journal reported last week Amazon has been lax monitoring the items sold on their website. Perhaps I was just the lucky one to receive one of the non-authentic product.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@kitty
*yur not the 1st...*


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

In many cases Amazon is simply providing the venue for people to sell things, somewhat like ebay does except ebay does it in an auction format. It therefore often takes the seller's word for authenticity and only reacts once complaints come in. Most of the sellers are reliable companies that have been in business for a while but there are scammers on there too.


----------

